# sap martinho do porto



## Kate07 (Feb 9, 2011)

friends got an apartment in sao martinho do porto, and was thinking of taking advantage of it for maybe 4 -6 weeks during the summer, im in my 20s and most websites say its fairly sedate. can anyone advise on things to do, ways to keep entertained, would it be managable without a car? nazare seems to have more life, is it easy to get there? still in planning stage, but would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Sao Martinho is not really for 20 somethings. It is very easy to get to Nazare, Foz do Arelho has some nice nightlife too. Try to remember that things don't get started here till late too. It is not unusual for an event to start at 11pm.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Sao Martinho is not really for 20 somethings. It is very easy to get to Nazare, Foz do Arelho has some nice nightlife too. Try to remember that things don't get started here till late too. It is not unusual for an event to start at 11pm.


And you would need transport really.


----------



## Kate07 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks, what would public transport be like, say buses/trains for day trips, or taxis for nights out?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There are buses and taxis aplenty, just agree the fare beforehand if the cab has no meter.


----------

